# How many IUIs is everyone doing before moving onto IVF?



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I've just done my second IUI and it was unsuccessful. My consultant said we can do three back to back and after that if it hasn't worked then we should move onto something else. 
I wondered how many attempts at IUI people generally made before moving onto to IVF? 
I'm thinking that maybe my money is better spent going straight to IVF now rather than do a third IUI. 
Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Anjy
I'm on my 3rd attempt, and I have decided to do 4 before looking into IUI.
I think the average success rate is 4-5 attempts, so I feel like I have to at least try to match the odds.

I'm guessing it depends on personal circumstances and what your consultant says.

Good luck with whatever you decide  

Sarah x


----------



## Mogget (Jan 3, 2011)

Our consultant said that we would try 3 natural cycle, 3 hormone assisted, and then look at IVF.

Hopefully it won't come to IVF.


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi anjy  
We are currently having treatment on the Nhs which entitled us to 6 iuis then one ivf. We have had 5 failed iuis now but we have to go through all 6 before we can move to ivf, personally I've never felt as though iui will work so if I was paying I would have gone onto ivf a lot sooner than we will be doing. When we do have to start paying I will consider doing egg share with ivf to keep costs down (whilst also helping someone else), I won't be spending any money on iui.

Lots of luck to you xx


----------



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Anjy, 

We were told it's best to have up to 3 IUI rounds - then move on to IVF if that didn't work.  The consultant said its due to a combination of a lot of things - the mental and emotional stress on a couple of having any more than this, the success rates aren't really that high for IUI (not that far above conceiving naturally) and the fact that when you get to IVF you are tested for so much more - so if there are underlying problems / ones you don't know about then they will hopefully be found.  And of course I'm sure its down to PCT funding in some areas as well if couples are having on the NHS 

Factors such as age, the health of you and your partner are taken in to account as well of course.

Good luck whatever you decide to do hon xxx


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, really appreciate your comments. Its so nice to have people to talk to who have been through or going through the same thing. 
Ive decided to move onto IVF because we are paying privately, my 2 IUIs were so varied (first one 2 eggs and quickly matured) (second one 7 eggs and v slow process) and the success rates are higher. 
Having done 2 stimulated IUIs with all the supporting drugs in the 2ww I feel like I've done IVF practice runs already. 
Also wanted to say good luck to everyone ... hope you all get BFPs soon


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi amalso hns an have been offered 3 iui's and then would move onto ivf I've so far had 3 iui's but my 1st one was counted as it was canx coz unresponded was given the option of 4th iui (offically 3) or straight to ivf but would have a 6 month wait I opted to try iui 1 more time as the waiting is gonna be a killer and if I have another iui u never know it might just work x


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi ladies,


Just to say I know the odds of success with iui aren't great but as you can see from my profile it can work - I'm currently 31 weeks pregnant with my third donor iui baby.  I think much of it is down to luck - my eldest daughter was conceived on our first natural cycle, second dd took a lot longer and was conceived on medicated cycle and with this baby I had one cancelled cycle then got bfp on our second medicated cycle.  I was put off ivf for financial reasons and because with iui we could cycle every month instead of having to take breaks for months in between which wouldn't suit my impatient personality.    The odds do seem to vary hugely from clinic to clinic too. 


Good luck with your decisions and hope you all get your BFPs soon however you arrive there. 


Xx


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Northernmonkey where did you have your iuis out of interest?!! X congrats on all your bfps btw!


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,


My first two bfp's were from iui at Bridge in London and my latest is thanks to Complete Fertility in Southampton (who were FANTASTIC!)


NM
x


----------

